# I have to rehome my dog, feel extremely sad and guilty



## Beepeear (May 21, 2016)

So around November last year, my family decided to rescue a dog from a local rescue home.

At first he was extremely shy, wasn't house trained or anything as he had only been used for breeding and that's it.

Over the few months I have house trained him, worked on building his confidence and bringing him out of his shell and I absolutely love him, but unfortunately with everyone now returning back to work after furlough etc, there isn't anywhere for him to stay during the times we are out of the house at work. He is house trained but gets extremely anxious and nervous when left alone, if I leave him in my room just to run downstairs and get a drink, sometimes he will get so anxious he will pee.

My family have told me they will have to take him back to the rescue home as it will be cruel for him to just be put outside or put in a cage for 8 hours a day.

I feel extremely guilty and I just can't stop worrying what If we do take him back and he misses me and falls back into his old shy self. The place we got him from isn't your run of the mill rehoming centre, it is a lady who takes them into her home and looks after them so I know he will be looked after there, but I just keep thinking about if he will feel let down or feel like he did something wrong.

Sorry for rambling


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

There will be many many more with the same reason, either returning their dogs to rescue
Or
Giving up their dogs, to rescue, or, selling them on, that came from bybs, (as I hope all dogs from reputable breeders will be returned to them)
I don't mean to sound cruel in anyway, but this just shows how irresponsible, and selfish, many people have been in
'wanting an animal now!'
Rather than thinking long term and
'can i cope when I go back to work'
'can i afford doggy day care, or a walker to come in'
'Can I afford a behaviourist if s/he's developed coping problems, cos I've always been there'
'can i cope with a sentient being, relying on me, for the next 13 years or more'
And on and on

I'm glad your family is returning him to where he came from,
Rather than selling him to try and get your money back
But
I'm afraid all my sympathy lays with your dog
He's the one that suffers in all this 

Edit because feeder and breeder are two different things


----------



## Beepeear (May 21, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> There will be many many more with the same reason, either returning their dogs to rescue
> Or
> Giving up their dogs, to rescue, or, selling them on, that came from bybs, (as I hope all dogs from reputable feeders will be returned to them)
> I don't mean to sound cruel in anyway, but this just shows how irresponsible, and selfish, many people have been in
> ...


We were initially told that he was already house trained and could be left alone which is a big reason as to why we adopted him, but as we learned this wasn't exactly true, as I said I have got him to the point where he knows to go outside when he is being supervised but when he is alone he can't control himself.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

This is a sad story. Hopefully the dog will find a home for the long term.
What happened to your Pug?


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Beepeear said:


> We were initially told that he was already house trained and could be left alone which is a big reason as to why we adopted him, but as we learned this wasn't exactly true, as I said I have got him to the point where he knows to go outside when he is being supervised but when he is alone he can't control himself.


Either way, it's not good to leave a dog on it's own for eight hours plus every day.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Will you be keeping your pug?


----------



## zidangus (Feb 20, 2021)

Beepeear said:


> So around November last year, my family decided to rescue a dog from a local rescue home.
> 
> At first he was extremely shy, wasn't house trained or anything as he had only been used for breeding and that's it.
> 
> ...


Could you not afford dog day care? It is an option for a lot of people who work 8 hours a day.


----------

